# Jessica Simpson's pup Daisy



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just saw on my Twitter that Jessica Simpson's malti-poo Daisy was taken by a coyote right in front of her! She is offering a reward if someone finds her. Email [email protected] This is just horrible. I feel terrible for her.

Here's the link to the post and a pic of Daisy
LINK


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Cute little guy. Sad to say, but I doubt he'll be found.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

If daisy was snatched by a coyote then she isn't coming home. 

Jessica will be devasted.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

This is so sad. Poor, poor Daisy!! :bysmilie: I'm not the biggest fan of Jessica Simpson, but I could tell she adored her fluff. :smcry:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

how sad! i have to agree though - I doubt Daisy will be coming home.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yep she lives about 15 min from me and it is coyote country out here along with hawks and owls so i have mine wee wee pad trained


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smcry: That's so sad.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry about her dog. What in the world is she thinking? She should have tried to frighten the coyote when she first saw it. Who is she going to give the reward to? :huh:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Sep 14 2009, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829851


> I am so very sorry about her dog. What in the world is she thinking? She should have tried to frighten the coyote when she first saw it. Who is she going to give the reward to? :huh:[/B]


I'm sure she tried the best she could. She never really specified what she did to prevent this form happening, but she could have been in shock.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

How horrible!  My friend's 3 lb yorkie, Mimi, was taken by a coyote too...right from her backyard! Weird coincidence...that same friend went to high school in Texas with Jessica!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG, she has had Daisy for a long time. Nick gave her that dog not too long before they seperated. She takes her everywhere!!! Very sad since she had gone through a really bad breakup!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Sep 14 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829856


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Sep 14 2009, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829851





> I am so very sorry about her dog. What in the world is she thinking? She should have tried to frighten the coyote when she first saw it. Who is she going to give the reward to? :huh:[/B]


I'm sure she tried the best she could. She never really specified what she did to prevent this form happening, but she could have been in shock.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm sure she was stunned and those coyotes are so quick. I doubt she could have done anything.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I guess I am coming from someone (friend) who did scare the coyote. They saw it from inside their house and gave chase.The coyote dropped the dog and left the area.


----------



## Layla Bunnie's Mom (May 8, 2009)

I love Jessica Simpson! And loved how well she took care of her furbaby! I am sure she did all she could to stop what happened. God Bless Daisy and Jessica to help her get through this I can't even imagine. A few years back someone I knew was in their front yard with their kids and hubby and an owl flew down and took their chihuahua! It was awful. His name was Chalupa. :smcry:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Please don't judge Jessica and what she could have done. Most of you know that 10 months ago we lost our very precious Max right outside our home within a few seconds .. it was just so fast - we were in shock ...

I feel for Jessica - Daisy was a very cute little Malti-Poo .. and I agree, it's making me sick all over again to imagine what her fate was ... :smcry: :smcry: give your babies an extra hug tonight ... knowing they are safe ...


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Poor Daisy... :bysmilie: 
That is really sad.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

How aweful! I've seen coyotes a few times at my parents house. One time when I was staying with them, we had a close call with Rylie (this was when Rylie still lived with my parents and sister..before he became mine). My parents live on 48 acres and would usually let Rylie outside off leash..this time it was dark and he took off toward something out in the woods surrounding the house. My Dad saw that he was running straight toward a coyote. My Dad yelled at Rylie to come back and thank God he did...otherwise he wouldn't be here with me today. Fortunately after that incidence my parents were much more careful about letting him out and started taking him out on a leash after dark. 

They've also had owls and hawks around. Not too long ago a friend of theirs was at their house with their yorkie (who is probably at least 6lbs). They were sitting on the back patio and the yorkie was running around the back yard nearby. A huge owl landed in the grass not too far away from the yorkie.. they of course put the yorkie inside. It's just scary what we have to worry about with our little dogs.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Poor Daisy! That's so sad. It has to be horrific to witness something like that.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats awful. That poor baby is almost definitely not alive. It probably happened so fast she had no time to react. It was a horrible thing and I don't think anyone is at fault :bysmilie: I pray for a miracle for Daisy


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Sep 15 2009, 12:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829878


> Please don't judge Jessica and what she could have done. Most of you know that 10 months ago we lost our very precious Max right outside our home within a few seconds .. it was just so fast - we were in shock ...
> 
> I feel for Jessica - Daisy was a very cute little Malti-Poo .. and I agree, it's making me sick all over again to imagine what her fate was ... :smcry: :smcry: give your babies an extra hug tonight ... knowing they are safe ...[/B]


 :goodpost:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That's horrible. Jessica is heartbroken I'm sure. I remember when she got Daisy because it was just a couple of weeks before I brought Bella home.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG this is horrible. I feel so terrible for Jessica. She absolutley loved her Daisy. Could you imagine this happening right in front of you. I don't think I could recover from something like this. When a hawk tried to swoop on Benny I gave the bird a piece of my mind, but everyone reacts differently. It happens so fast. Poor Daisy. :smcry:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I went to bed last night and cried for her and Daisy. I know she is a celebrity and rich and all but emotionally that poor girl has had enough!! I cannot even fathom losing a precious pup that way ON TOP of everything else she's gone through lately. It's one of those things that makes me sit and say "That's just not fair" even though I know it's useless to say that. 

My heart goes out to her - I know how much she adored and cherished Daisy.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Not sure if this is the correct forum, but if it isn't, boot it out and put where it should be, please. :ThankYou: 

I happened to run across this article today and thought I'd pass it along as another reminder of how vulnerable our babies are to predators. Her furbaby doesn't appear to be extremely small and this happened in full view! We have coyotes around our home and are replacing our fence with an 8 ft fence. I still won't let the girls out of my site outside (I wanted a 10 foot fence, but DH said there are covenances and laws by which I must abide....), but will feel a "bit" less paranoid of coyotes. Now, how can I convince DH we need a metal mesh topping over the yard to keep the hawks at bay? :smmadder: 

http://x17online.com/celebrities/jessica_s...te-09142009.php


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

LOL We fight about it all the time as i do not like them running around the backyard unwatched as a friend was at a party where 25 people were in the backyard and an owl took the owners maltese right in front of 25 people -- it was horrible so I do not take any chances as that was right by us


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

We already have a thread on this topic. I'll merge this one with that one.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm not a huge Jessica fan, but this just isn't something I would wish on anyone. She must be completely heartbroken. Poor Daisy, how awful that must have been and how terrible she must feel. I have no doubt that a million things she could have done run through her head constantly, but when things happen so fast, sometimes you just don't even have time to react. I don't think there is much chance of getting her sweet Daisy back, but my heart goes out to her for her loss.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Many, of us know first hand, how sneaky coyotes are.

I will post my thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=28915&hl=

This was a nightmare for all of us. The media even came out. Just terrible.

My heart goes out to Jessica. 

Here's my nightmare. Notice him on my patio.

[attachment=56840:coyote.jpg]


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Was this coyote ever caught? The posts all just stopped on page 10. I read it all! 

They said tonight that Jessica hired a dog finding group to hunt for her dog. She knows the chances are slim but she had to keep looking. Obviously she loved her dog very much and is doing all she can despite the odds. We can all certainly understand that much.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor Daisy ..this is so sad


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)




----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

just met a guy yesterday at petco and he lost his yorkie to an owl at dusk - he told me the thing with owls is you do not even hear them swooping down as they have slats in their wings so the dogs nor you can hear them so it happens fast so be careful with the little ones with coyotes, owls, and hawks


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

QUOTE (3 Maltmom @ Sep 17 2009, 01:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830644


> Many, of us know first hand, how sneaky coyotes are.
> 
> I will post my thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=28915&hl=
> 
> ...


This picture is just terrifying! I know that we have coyotes here but I have never seen them near our home. Even though I am ALWAYS outside with Bailey when she is out it scares me to think that something so horrible could happen so quickly.


----------

